# Primus 9/26



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 16, 2011)

Primus is playing in Richmond at The National on 9/26. The band is promoting their new album, the first in nearly a decade. The adress is 708 E. Broad st. and the show starts at 8:30. Primus sucks, and I for one am hella stoked to be going.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 18, 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuuddddeeee.

primus was the first band i ever saw play live, at the age of 6 and i fucking love them with all my heart.

not enough to pay 45 bux to see them play in new york, but enough to ninja my way into that show.


----------

